# Ai-ți așa!



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I heard this expression in some typical Romanian folk songs but I don't know what it means. In case I wrote it wrong, please don't hesitate correcting me.

Kind regards

Carlos M. S.


----------



## farscape

"*Ai-ți*" doesn't mean anything. Can you give us an example with some context please?

Best,


----------



## CarlitosMS

In the song Hora din Moldova, from Natalia Barbu, listen to the second 1:44, after "Păi jucaţi hora neamului".

Kind regards

Carlos


----------



## farscape

I could only find a "Hora din Moldova" with Nelly(?) Ciobanu - Eurovision contest - and couldn't identify the words in question. Another source maybe?

I think I got it, thanks: "Hop ş-aşa" a folk scat based on the interjection "hop" associated with jumping. Here is used to punctuate the rhythm and perhaps some of the moves of the *hora* dance. Hop şi (iar) aşa - _jump this way/now, jump again_.

Later,


----------



## CarlitosMS

Well, I'm afraid that's not exactly what I was looking for, so I'll give the fragment.
Foaie verde-a bobului, măi (Hop hop şi-aşa)
Păi jucaţi hora neamului (Ai şi-aşa)


----------



## farscape

CarlitosMS said:


> Well, I'm afraid that's not exactly what I was looking for, so I'll give the fragment.
> Foaie verde-a bobului, măi (Hop hop şi-aşa)
> Păi jucaţi hora neamului (*Măi* şi-aşa)



Măi şi-aşa! - In sync with the "Hop hop şi-aşa!" - Jump/move this way & And now that way! It's a combo often used in folk songs accompanying a folk dance (check out "Ciuleandra", a classic)


Best,


----------



## Reef Archer

Iac-așa! = _Look, like this!_
(Hop) *ș-așa*! = _(Jump) *and like this*._

_Romanian being a phonetic language, pretty much like Spanish, the hyphen is used to mark the absence of a sound in rapid speech and/or to unite two words pronounced as one._

iac-așa = iaca așa (_look, like this/this way_)
ș-așa = și așa (_and like this_)

_Singing is often a way of expressing the joy and the pride of one's tradition, so the singer explains through their lyrics the beauty and simplicity of their dance:_

„Vezi, așa se joacă fata, și pe stânga și pe dreapta, iaca, *iac-așa* (*ș-așa*).” („Ana Lugojana” de Cornel Fugaru)
_„See? This is how you lead the girl: to the left and to the right, look, *like this*, *and like this*.” („Ana from Lugoj” by Cornel Fugaru)_

„Păi jucaţi hora neamului, *uite-așa*/*măi ș-așa*/*hop ș-așa*/*iac-așa* etc.” = Dance the kin's dance *like this*.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:
			
		

> „Vezi, așa se joacă fata, și pe stânga și pe dreapta, iaca, *iac-așa* (*ș-așa*).” („Ana Lugojana” de Cornel Fuga



The original folk lyrics from Ana Lugojana - music by Ion Vidu - have been modified in a rather unsavoury way by C. Fugaru. The quoted verse is part of the original lyrics. Good post though 

Later,


----------

